# PS/2 Mouse not working



## MarkP (May 10, 2006)

A month ago I bought a cheap GE Optical mouse, that plugs into the PS/2 port, and it dosent move or click when I boot up the computer. But the bottom of the mouse still lights up red.

Mouse info : GE Optical MOuse
97986 Rev.2
WK5004

System Info

OS : Windows XP Home Edition
Motherboard Manufacturer : MICRO STAR CO., LTD
System Model : KM400
Bios : Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6 00PG
Processor : AMD Anthlon XP 2800+ 2.1GHz
RAM : 448MB
Display : S3 UniChrome IGP
(I don't know if all that info was needed, but I put it anyways.)

Odd thing is...If I leave my old mouse in computer while its booting up...until the login screen, then switch it to the new one, IT WORKS ! ~
But its a pain doing it everytime my computer shuts off.
ANY suggestions would be highly appreciated :winkgrin:


----------



## MunkyPhil (Apr 7, 2006)

The mouse obviously has power. Did you completely uninstall the previous mouse driver before you installed the new one? The old driver probably finds the old mouse then regards any input to the PS/2 to be from that. A new driver should specifically look for the new mouse. If you haven't got a new driver either download one or let windows configure it after uninstalling the previous one in Device Manager.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried the GE mouse on another computer?


----------



## MarkP (May 10, 2006)

How do I uninstall the previous mouse? there was no software
sorry if I may sound n00b
please help?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If there was no software, there is really nothing to uninstall.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

are there any yellow alerts in your device manager?

click the view tab, then click "show hidden devices"

remove the mouse from the device manager and reboot

windows should find it and install it as plug and play


----------



## MarkP (May 10, 2006)

whosdat said:


> are there any yellow alerts in your device manager?
> 
> click the view tab, then click "show hidden devices"
> 
> ...



Well no theres not, but what happend was, the old mouse under the name "PS/2 Compatible Mouse" is still there..

I've tried uninstalling it, but its still there after the reboot.

I've tried Upgrading or Installing the new mouse from the ".inf" file, says "The class installer has denied your request to install or upgrade this device."

Any Suggestions?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Did you try it on another computer? Have you tried another mouse in the same port?
Get a PS2 to USB adapter and plug it into the USB port.


----------



## MarkP (May 10, 2006)

*Woot!*

Another mouse works in the same port...but I think i'll go with the PS/2 to USB adapter. Thanks for the advice !


There only $2.50 at compusa:sayyes: :sayyes:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Well if another mouse works in the same port, then it sounds like its a problem with the mouse or plug and you would most likley have the same problem with the PS2 to USB adapter. You can get a microsoft basic optical mouse for about $4.


----------

